# Video on making Timberline smashed trees



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I decided to do this little video because I love these trees and they are simple to make.
See what you think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7qnAeV9LD0

Mike


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

First impressions, very professional mate :thumbsup:

Bout half way though now.


EDIT:
I really like how you applied the gule. would never have thought of that. Will definitely use that method, atleast once.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

broox said:


> First impressions, very professional mate :thumbsup:
> 
> Bout half way though now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Broox, I am glad you saw something you can use there.
Mike


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike, thanks for video.....what it reminds me of is one of those sponges you could buy at a drug store, add water and watch the thing grow.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Carl said:


> Mike, thanks for video.....what it reminds me of is one of those sponges you could buy at a drug store, add water and watch the thing grow.


Yep , sorta like those !!!

Mike


----------

